# Clamoroso. Milan spunta Al Khelaifi.



## admin (30 Giugno 2018)

Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.

Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.

*Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Al Khelaifi ci prende per usarci come squadra del B del PSG. Non farei i salti di gioia


----------



## Gito (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.



Non riuscivo a scrivere la news, tutto sudato. Le fonti sono definite come "bene informate".

Ma lasciamo stare va, che se poi mi illudo...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Questo è a Milano per Bonucci, altro che MIlan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo è a Milano per Bonucci, altro che MIlan



Può prendere anche Romagnoli, Suso, Cutrone, Donnarumma. Fa un unico assegno per prendere il Milan, durante una pausa caffè, e se li compra tutti. Farebbe prima!


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



ve lo dissi io occhio agli arabi che sono nascosti fino al giorno prima dell'acquisto come quando acquisirono il psg e il city. magari è una burla però...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Se accade davvero faccio una statua a Sallusti,compro 30 quotidiani de il Giornale al giorno e li faccio diventare il piu ricco quotidiano al mondo


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Se vende il Psg ok


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo è a Milano per Bonucci, altro che MIlan



Si muove lui direttamente?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Al Khelaifi ci prende per usarci come squadra del B del PSG. Non farei i salti di gioia



Scherzi vero? Sarà Il psg ad essere la nostra squadra B


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero? Sarà Il psg ad essere la nostra squadra B



Basta vedere il palmares delle due squadre


----------



## Montag84 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Ciao ciao UEFA


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sarebbe incredibile, poche storie. Peraltro sarebbe una maniera di farla sotto il naso alla UEFA con il fpf, spostando giocatori da una squadra all'altra (si cascherebbe sempre bene sul lato tecnico). 

Doppia proprietà? Nessun problema, il PSG a Nasser Al-Khelaifi, il Milan al cugino/zio/cognato/fratello o chi per lui, e resta tutto in famiglia. 

Non mi farei troppe illusioni, però sarebbe probabilmente il meglio a cui potremmo ambire.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sarebbe l'unico modo per tornare DAVVERO il Milan.

C'è da pregare.


----------



## Manue (30 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo è a Milano per Bonucci, altro che MIlan



Non so se sia effettivamente a Milano, qualora lo fosse non è certo per trattare Bonucci. Se lo volesse gli basterebbe usare Apple Pay dal suo Yatch da 80000 miliardi di euro...altro che Milano per Bonucci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si muove lui direttamente?



No, lui non si muove mai per giocatori. Galliani era andato là direttamente per vendere Thiago e Ibra. 
E Perez era andato direttamente in Brasile per vendergli Neymar.

Lui obbliga gli altri a vendere, non si abbassa mai a spostarsi per un giocatore. 
O è veramente a Milano per questioni private, come da versione ufficiale, oppure per un enorme affare.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'unico modo per tornare DAVVERO il Milan.
> 
> C'è da pregare.



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sarebbe un sogno. Meglio che non mi illudo va...


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



In tal caso, io farei statue anche a Berlusconi Li, Commisso, tutti


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sarebbe TROPPO MA TROPPO BELLO!!! passare da un buffone al massimo che si possa sognare. ....siccome pero vanno tutte sempre male non voglio illudermi
Prego solo Nostro Signore che ciò avvenga


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


Magari, sarebbe l’ideale. Per rinascere serve una proprietà con molti soldi, almeno nell’immediato.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. *Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi.* L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Maledetto!


----------



## sunburn (30 Giugno 2018)

Bene. Adesso manca solo l'oligarca russo re del gas e sono comparsi tutti i soliti presunti pretendenti. 
Poi potremo sperare in qualche trattativa concreta.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

C'è da dire che sui giornali francesi parlano dell'interessamento del PSG per un difensore centrale del Milan (Bonucci? Romagnoli?), non di altro...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Prima o poi doveva venire fuori il pesce grosso.
Noi ci siamo signor Khelaifi... ma lei lo sapeva già, vero?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Giugno 2018)

Se squadra B del PSG vuol dire Cavani, Di Maria ecc.. Facciamo anche squadra C..


----------



## Ciora (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Non voglio crederci per non illudermi...succedesse davvero credo impazzirei


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

Se questa indiscrezione avesse una base solida dimostrabile ci sarebbe da iniziare ad invadere le reti sociali del PSG con messaggi del tipo #saveACMilan #pleaseRescueUs o qualcosa di simile, facendo leva sull'ego del presidente del PSG.


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2018)

macche' b
lascia il psg al cugino
la champions si vince col Milan

vabbe' sogni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Non commento la notizia, tanto di questi tempi si sa che esce tutto e il contrario di tutto,
ma resto dell'idea che chiunque rileverà il Milan lo farà in tempi molto ristretti dopo che il nome sarà venuto a galla.
Un pò com'è successo all'Inter con Suning.

PS fantasticando sull'Arabo, è chiaro che a quel punto sarebbe il PSG la nostra squadra B,
per quanto il campionato italiano sia deprezzato rispetto a liga e premier, rispetto al campionato francese è su un altro piano e il PSG è solo uno sfizio personale dello sceicco, suqadra senza blasone che lo sceicco stesso non è riuscito a comprargli in tutti questi anni, non sarebbe sorprendente che acquisito il Milan se ne disfasse.
Del resto parafrasando una nota pubblicità, ci sono cose che non si possono acquistare... per tutto il resto ci sono i cammellieri


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Non succede,ma se succede dovete farmi una statua. Lo dico da due mesi


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


Ci meriteremmo questo colpo di cul speriamo sia vera


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2018)

Non ci credo perché non voglio illudermi. Sul Milan si sparano sempre nomi per vendere giornali o fare click.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non succede,ma se succede dovete farmi una statua. Lo dico da due mesi



È vero


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)




----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2018)

Sono tutte cavolate ragazzi... non è assolutamente vera questa cosa


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Se dovessi scommettere 1 euro tra "Khelaifi che compra il Milan" e "Un invasione di locuste giganti" faccio All in sulla seconda.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non succede,ma se succede dovete farmi una statua. Lo dico da due mesi



Come un mantra!


----------



## koti (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta.


Pure fosse vero l'interesse questo mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile, immaginarsi una sfida in una competizione internazionale con due squadre appartenenti alla stessa famiglia.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pure fosse vero l'interesse questo mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile, immaginarsi una sfida in una competizione internazionale con due squadre appartenenti alla stessa famiglia.



Stessa famiglia non mi sembra un problema...stesso proprietario ok


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)

dai riccardone convincilo tu!!!


----------



## James45 (30 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se dovessi scommettere 1 euro tra "Khelaifi che compra il Milan" e "Un invasione di locuste giganti" faccio All in sulla seconda.



Pure io.
Molto ma molto più facile: da noi (in campagna) tutti gli anni arriva una migrazione di cavallette mega, quindi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scherzi vero? Sarà Il psg ad essere la nostra squadra B



Capisco l'ottimismo ma una squadra che spende 400M in un mercato, è da anni tra le big europee anche se non ha vinto nulla, compra Neymar, dovrebbe essere la squadra di B di un Milan che é da rifondare completamente?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

L unico modo che ha Silvio di farsi perdonare questi dieci anni di miseria e schifezza.... L unico modo è questo. E avrà il mio perdono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sarebbe troppo bello. Ed infatti non accadrà.


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'ottimismo ma una squadra che spende 400M in un mercato, è da anni tra le big europee anche se non ha vinto nulla, compra Neymar, dovrebbe essere la squadra di B di un Milan che é da rifondare completamente?



sa benissmo che il milan è il milan e non ha la potenzialità del psg. a quest'ora avrebbe vinto 2 champions dal 2011.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'ottimismo ma una squadra che spende 400M in un mercato, è da anni tra le big europee anche se non ha vinto nulla, compra Neymar, dovrebbe essere la squadra di B di un Milan che é da rifondare completamente?



Ora. Nell immediato è così... Ma vuoi mettere la sfida di riportare l ex squadra più titolata del mondo agli antichi fasti?? Poi, con tutto il rispetto stai parlando del PSG... DIO MIO.... psg che manco sappiamo quante Champions ha vinto e se ne ha vinte... Nonostante l arrivo del principe arabo


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

Comunque, notizie come queste, per quanto accendano flebili speranze, danno la misura del nostro livello di disperazione come tifosi. Siamo arrivati alla frutta ragazzi, qui c'è bisogno di poter tornare a parlare più di calcio e meno di finanza. Siamo gli unici tifosi di una squadra gloriosa ridotti da anni a vedere i nostri colori boccheggiare in campionato, a sognarli nell'Europa che conta (una volta il nostro habitat) e a diventare giocoforza esperti di contabilità, pescatori di fake news, appassionati di finanza.


----------



## papadb (30 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bene. Adesso manca solo l'oligarca russo re del gas e sono comparsi tutti i soliti presunti pretendenti.
> Poi potremo sperare in qualche trattativa concreta.



purtroppo hai ragione...


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pure fosse vero l'interesse questo mi sembra un ostacolo insormontabile, immaginarsi una sfida in una competizione internazionale con due squadre appartenenti alla stessa famiglia.



IL Manchester City appartiene sempre a loro.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


Probabilmente è a Milano, per acquisti, ma di giocatori. E noi c'entriamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Volesse Dio!!!! vengo dalla Sicilia a Milan e mi faccio l'abbonamento!


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> IL Manchester City appartiene sempre a loro.



Questo non è vero. Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan (Emirati Arabi- Man City) e Nasser Al-Khelaifi (Qatar - PSG) non appartengono alla stessa famiglia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è a Milano, per acquisti, ma di giocatori. E noi c'entriamo.



È quanto dicono anche i giornali francesi. Sostengono interessi un difensore centrale. Si da per scontato sia Bonucci, ma non mi sorprenderebbe se fosse Romagnoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Questo non è vero. Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan (Emirati Arabi- Man City) e Nasser Al-Khelaifi (Qatar - PSG) non appartengono alla stessa famiglia.



Esatto e si odiano a morte


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Questo non è vero. Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan (Emirati Arabi- Man City) e Nasser Al-Khelaifi (Qatar - PSG) non appartengono alla stessa famiglia.


Sono letteralmente di due nazioni diverse, per la precisione.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ora. Nell immediato è così... Ma vuoi mettere la sfida di riportare l ex squadra più titolata del mondo agli antichi fasti?? Poi, con tutto il rispetto stai parlando del PSG... DIO MIO.... psg che manco sappiamo quante Champions ha vinto e se ne ha vinte... Nonostante l arrivo del principe arabo





Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Questo non è vero. Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan (Emirati Arabi- Man City) e Nasser Al-Khelaifi (Qatar - PSG) non appartengono alla stessa famiglia.



Al Thani è cugino di Al Mansour


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> È quanto dicono anche i giornali francesi. Sostengono interessi un difensore centrale. Si da per scontato sia Bonucci, ma non mi sorprenderebbe se fosse Romagnoli.



Si ma lui non si è mosso di persona neanche per Neymar,lo fa per Romagnoli?


----------



## wildfrank (30 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se dovessi scommettere 1 euro tra "Khelaifi che compra il Milan" e "Un invasione di locuste giganti" faccio All in sulla seconda.



Vero..... ma chissà che lo sceicco non abbia capito che l'unico modo per lui di sollevare la coppa dalle grandi orecchie, sia quello di acquisirci...
Per favore, se qualcuno lo intercetta a Milano, lo inviti a visitare la stanza delle coppe a casa Milan....lì dentro capirebbe un sacco di cose....


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Questo non è vero. Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan (Emirati Arabi- Man City) e Nasser Al-Khelaifi (Qatar - PSG) non appartengono alla stessa famiglia.



Guarda che il proprietario del PSG è Al Thani che è cugino di Al Nahyan,proprietario del City.Al-Khelaifi è solo il presidente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si ma lui non si è mosso di persona neanche per Neymar,lo fa per Romagnoli?



Su questo sono d'accordo. Ma le delusioni di questi anni sono state troppe per poter riuscire a sperare ancora in un miracolo di questo tipo. Poi per carità, mai dire mai...


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Inutile illudersi, cerchiamo di essere realisti, già sognare l'estate scorsa ci sta costando molto caro...


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2018)

Non è un problema di fonte affidabile o meno... e proprio che non ci crederei neanche dopo le firme ufficiali...
Perché dovrebbe lasciare il PSG per il Milan? Non avrebbe senso.
Occhio che questa mi sembra ancora meno credibile del Milan di Xi Jinping


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Guarda che il proprietario del PSG è Al Thani che è cugino di Al Nahyan,proprietario del City.Al-Khelaifi è solo il presidente.



In ogni caso, penso che quello della doppia proprietà sarebbe un problema facilmente raggirabile. La questione vera è quella di capire se tutto questo polverone si sta alzando per qualcosa di... reale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

Ma invece di comprare neymar non poteva aggiungere 200 milioni e comorarsi tutto l'AC Milan?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di fonte affidabile o meno... e proprio che non ci crederei neanche dopo le firme ufficiali...
> Perché dovrebbe lasciare il PSG per il Milan? Non avrebbe senso.
> Occhio che questa mi sembra ancora meno credibile del Milan di Xi Jinping



Perché con tutti i soldi spesi il PSG non ha portato a casa una Champions...? ... Nemmeno sfiorata? Poi a Milano c'è molta più faiga di Parigi


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2018)

In esclusiva, lo sceicco che farà il Presidente di facciata della famiglia Al Thani:


----------



## JohnDoe (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



se arriva Al Khelaifi , con una dirigenza seria , siamo l`unica squadra in Europa che puo essere la rivale dell Real al lungo termine.mi aspetto anche a un possibile arrivo di Ronaldo , piu ovviamente Cavani , Bale e tanti altri campioni. chiuderemmo il bilancio con un passivo di 500 mil e la UEFA butta fuori Inter di Suning dalle coppe .


----------



## malos (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Ci compra solo per avere Ronaldo- Il portoghese gli avrà detto....ehi non sono mica un pirla come Neymar, io vado solo in club gloriosi. Quello si è intestardito con lui e pur di prenderlo compra il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Sì,certo,ci sto credendo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Non mi illuderei. Questo è venuto a Milano a godersi un po la città, a fare shopping e poi se ne torna nel suo PSG dove ha già investito soldi a palate. Non penso proprio voglia abbandonare il progetto PSG. 

Potrebbe anche essere venuto a Milano per fare una offerta folle per i fratelli Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonucci, portandoli tutti via in un solo colpo. 250 milioni per tutti e quattro ed è venuto di persona per dire a Li che con quei soldi ci ripaga Elliot agevolmente.


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Perché con tutti i soldi spesi il PSG non ha portato a casa una Champions...? ... Nemmeno sfiorata? Poi a Milano c'è molta più faiga di Parigi



Il PSG non ha mai vinto nulla in Europa perché si è ritrovato davanti i due più forti giocatori del momento (e comunque tra i primissimi di tutti i tempi).
Quando CR7 e Messi smetterano sarà un monopolio dei due arabi: City PSG.


----------



## Wetter (30 Giugno 2018)

Non ci vedo nemmeno se lo vedo dentro Casa Milan


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non mi illuderei. Questo è venuto a Milano a godersi un po la città, a fare shopping e poi se ne torna nel suo PSG dove ha già investito soldi a palate. Non penso proprio voglia abbandonare il progetto PSG.
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere venuto a Milano per fare una offerta folle per i fratelli Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonucci, portandoli tutti via in un solo colpo. 250 milioni per tutti e quattro ed è venuto di persona per dire a Li che con quei soldi ci ripaga Elliot agevolmente.



Infatti non si capisce perchè a fronte di ingenti investimenti, dovrebbe ripartire da 0 con altrettanti ingenti investimenti



Djici ha scritto:


> Il PSG non ha mai vinto nulla in Europa perché si è ritrovato davanti i due più forti giocatori del momento (e comunque tra i primissimi di tutti i tempi).
> Quando CR7 e Messi smetterano sarà un monopolio dei due arabi: City PSG.



E la Juventus purtroppo


----------



## 666psycho (30 Giugno 2018)

Seeeee.....


----------



## gemy (30 Giugno 2018)

ma che notizia è era al ristorante punto


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2018)

Si, poi ce la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2018)

Sì, come no, Al Khelaifusconi.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il PSG non ha mai vinto nulla in Europa perché si è ritrovato davanti i due più forti giocatori del momento (e comunque tra i primissimi di tutti i tempi).
> Quando CR7 e Messi smetterano sarà un monopolio dei due arabi: *City Milan.*


Meglio


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, come no, Al Khelaifusconi.



Siete malati di Berlusconite


----------



## hiei87 (30 Giugno 2018)

Calma ragazzi, non facciamo come l'anno scorso quando si credeva arrivasse Cr7. Capisco la voglia di sognare, ma risvegliarsi poi è brutto. 
Era semplicemente a cena a Milano. Era logico, visto il momento, che sarebbe uscita un'illazione del genere.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Giugno 2018)

̶.


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siete malati di Berlusconite



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ora. Nell immediato è così... Ma vuoi mettere la sfida di riportare l ex squadra più titolata del mondo agli antichi fasti?? Poi, con tutto il rispetto stai parlando del PSG... DIO MIO.... psg che manco sappiamo quante Champions ha vinto e se ne ha vinte... Nonostante l arrivo del principe arabo



Ma cosa c'entra? Questo è un discorso che possiamo fare noi tifosi, un business man non è che si mette a guardare la squadra più titolata al mondo, le 7 champions, altrimenti gli arabi avrebbero comprato Inter e Milan al posto di PSG e City. Il PSG non ha vinto CL ma anche il Chelsea prima dell'arrivo di Abramovich era una semi sconosciuta, tutte le grandi squadre sono state costruite con tanti soldi


----------



## Nico1975 (30 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Guarda che il proprietario del PSG è Al Thani che è cugino di Al Nahyan,proprietario del City.Al-Khelaifi è solo il presidente.



Credo che questa parentela sia frutto della vostra immaginazione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non mi illuderei. Questo è venuto a Milano a godersi un po la città, a fare shopping e poi se ne torna nel suo PSG dove ha già investito soldi a palate. Non penso proprio voglia abbandonare il progetto PSG.
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere venuto a Milano per fare una offerta folle per i fratelli Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonucci, portandoli tutti via in un solo colpo. 250 milioni per tutti e quattro ed è venuto di persona per dire a Li che con quei soldi ci ripaga Elliot agevolmente.



Elliot non può essere saldato vendendo giocatori, c'è una clausola apposita (messa da Elliot, logicamente)


----------



## kipstar (30 Giugno 2018)

ah me viene da ridere....ogni volta che c'è un passaggio societario viene fuori sta cosa.....e purtroppo trova terreno fertile perchè il tifoso è bello che stufo.....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Giugno 2018)

Ma secondo alcuni Al Khelaifi si muove di persona per fare il mercato del PSG?
ahahah.. questo signore quando vuole parlare a i suoi giocatori li fa mettere sul
suo jet privato e li fa atterrare davanti al suo castello a Doha..


----------



## malos (30 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ah me viene da ridere....ogni volta che c'è un passaggio societario viene fuori sta cosa.....e purtroppo trova terreno fertile perchè il tifoso è bello che stufo.....



No dai abbiamo fatto passi avanti, sto giro ci hanno creduto in pochi.


----------



## nybreath (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2018)

Visto che ci siamo, Mbappè in prestito al Milan subito


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Se magari, ci sarebbe da pregare tantissimo affinchè si verifichi questa cosa. Certo è che anche il buon Peppe di Sky qualche giorno fa ha parlato di un'arabo intenzionato a comprare il Milan nel caso in cui passasse ad Elliott. Chissà...


----------



## diavolo (30 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Credo che questa parentela sia frutto della vostra immaginazione



Se lo dici tu sarà sicuramente così.


----------



## King of the North (30 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Al Khelaifi ci prende per usarci come squadra del B del PSG. Non farei i salti di gioia



Perché non il contrario, scusa? Hai un’idea della differenza di blasone tra le due squadre?


----------



## Love (30 Giugno 2018)

Berlusconi ha soldi che vuol far rientrare anche in Quatar???


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Al Khelaifi ci prende per usarci come squadra del B del PSG. Non farei i salti di gioia



cioè adesso non va bene più neanche lo sceicco arabo. incredibile


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2018)

Aspetto la solita smentita in serata.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime e clamorose news da Il Giornale sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, alcuni rumors proveniente da fondi Immobiliari raccontano che Al Khelaifi, che si trova a Milano da qualche giorno, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del club rossonero. Tali fonti trovano riscontro anche a Parigi.
> 
> Problema di multi proprietà (non ammessa dalla Uefa) col PSG? La famiglia del Qatar è molto vasta. Al Thani aveva provato ad acquistare il Milan già qualche anno, ma arrivò il no di Berlusconi. L'acquisto del Milan potrebbe rappresentare un buon biglietto da visita in vista dei mondiali di Qatar 2022 ed in più esplorare il mercato italiano, anche quello dei diritti tv.
> 
> *Attenzione: leggere attentamente QUI* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211-new-post.html



Ma non ci credo dai, anche inutile illudersi, loro sono bel calati nella parte parigina ormai.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> cioè adesso non va bene più neanche lo sceicco arabo. incredibile



Non esiste nessun arabo, non fatevi prendere da facili entusiasmi... nessun emiro ci comprerà, Commisso è grasso che cola, accontentiamoci di lui!


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Credo che questa parentela sia frutto della vostra immaginazione



perché? anche io avevo sentito che mansour e al thani erano cugini...e mi pare che un ulteriore cugino era quello che prese il malaga….poi boh sti sceicchi son tutti mezzi parenti ahahahah


----------



## TrueOgre (30 Giugno 2018)

Raga questo sta a Milano per fare shopping a via monte napoleone altro che Milan. 

A noi ci tocca Il Cinese misterioso


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## centopercento (30 Giugno 2018)

maddai


----------



## mabadi (30 Giugno 2018)

Forse ha capito che per vincere la Champions ha bisogno del Milan poi potrebbe diventare il presidente della squadra più titolata al mondo.......signi


----------



## alcyppa (30 Giugno 2018)

Ci pigliano pure per il culo


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2018)

Con la ns fortuna se ci comprasse prima del TAS ci verrebbero comminati 4 anni di squalifica anziché 1. Così pagherebbe per le porcate del PSG


----------



## leviatano (30 Giugno 2018)

potrei impazzire e tatuarmi sulla schiena "Kalinic fenomeno" per questa cosa.


----------



## Ambrole (30 Giugno 2018)

È una storia meno credibile dilla bibbia dai siamo seri


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> cioè adesso non va bene più neanche lo sceicco arabo. incredibile



Beh sì, non bisogna essere pessimisti fino all'estremo.

Al Thani potrebbe benissimo stufarsi del PSG e pensare di comprare una big di grande tradizione e prestigio. 
Per il Milan significherebbe avere una squadra dalla potenza economica inferiore solo all'ipotetico "Milan-Cina affare di stato".


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> È una storia meno credibile dilla bibbia ��������������dai siamo seri



Io sono Cattolico e credo in Dio e nella Bibbia. Quindi sei pregato di non insultare il libro sacro. Non si insultano le religioni,è anche nel regolamento del forum


----------



## sette (30 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh sì, non bisogna essere pessimisti fino all'estremo.
> 
> Al Thani potrebbe benissimo stufarsi del PSG e pensare di comprare una big di grande tradizione e prestigio.
> Per il Milan significherebbe avere una squadra dalla potenza economica inferiore solo all'ipotetico "Milan-Cina affare di stato".


----------



## Kutuzov (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io sono Cattolico e credo in Dio e nella Bibbia. Quindi sei pregato di non insultare il libro sacro. Non si insultano le religioni,è anche nel regolamento del forum



Non credo abbia offeso nessuno. Era una sua considerazione da non credente. Come a me non offende il manifestare la fede. Su, che si sia più leggeri. ��Fine off topic. Ah, l’ipotesi dello sceicco è allo stato dei fatti per creduloni. E su questo si è d’accoedo in molti.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non succede,ma se succede dovete farmi una statua. Lo dico da due mesi



Se succede ti facciamo una statua.Ma se non succede?Senno' è troppo facile così


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2018)

Sono menzogne messe in giro ad arte


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io sono Cattolico e credo in Dio e nella Bibbia. Quindi sei pregato di non insultare il libro sacro. Non si insultano le religioni,è anche nel regolamento del forum


 
Dunque, riassumendo, w berlusconi di arcore e w gesu di nazaret (immaginavo le due cose insieme daltronde)...
Comunque non prenderti male, si scherza


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Ma questa discussione é ancora aperta?Siamo proprio degli inguarabili sognatori noi milanisti


----------

